# Cranking/Idol issues



## edoe4x4 (Mar 13, 2013)

ok

My '08 outty is being finicky. It won't crank til we crack the throttle. it'll turn over like it should, but won't hold unless we give it gas, once you let off it dies out. I've been thru the electrical system checking the connectors to make sure they aren't loose or have trash in them (contact cleaner sprayed and dielectric greased all of them too). Nothing is loose, all clean, no issues there. A buddy of mine told me to check the fuel pressure in it, just ordered a tester for it. any input, ideas, etc?


----------

